# Bobcat 2 speed trans



## xtreem3d

hi guys,
i have a fairly new to me bobcat S250 that i bought used. how can i tell if i have a 2 speed trans IF the switch on the right handle isn't working? in other words i'm wondering if my machine has a 2 speed trans and that maybe the "solenoid" or switch to activate it doesn't work...how would i know?
tia,
steve

ps...does anyone know if a 2 speed trans is a straight bolt in replacing the single speed ? OR is there a forum elsewhere that could answer that?


----------



## 84deisel

our s250 actually has 2speed on a sticker on the back of the lift frame.


----------



## pinepointe

I have never been in a S 250 but I have run a A 300 extensively. In the a 300 there is a rabbit/turtle button on the left joy stick and a speed adjuster on the right joy stick. And in the pannel in the upper right hand of the cab the is a rabbit that appers when it is in high gear. I belive it would have to be more than just a seliniod that controlls the 2 speed


----------



## xtreem3d

you may be right...i assumed because all you do is move the rabbit switch is was an electrical solenoid...my joystick has the rabbit ect but i thought they all did, i may have the light on dash but if it's not working it wouldn't light up , was hoping there was something idetifying a 2 speed on the trans itself..... no sticker that i can remember
steve


----------



## DaySpring Services

Mine says 2 speed right on the back also.


----------



## xtreem3d

back of machine door?, back of engine ?


----------



## DaySpring Services

It would be right above where it says S250.


----------



## Otto

I heard they just started offering a 2-speed S250. I would guess yours is not, if it doesn't have the sticker on it.


----------



## xtreem3d

the problem is the previous owner removed all decals and put his own on. i removed his and put back the factory S250 logo


----------



## DaySpring Services

I wonder if you get your Vin number and call a dealer, They might be able to look it up and find out everything it has.


----------

